# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Ты form of verb должен?

## ironfist

I have not found this anywhere online.  
Я должен
Ты
Он должен
Она должна
Мы должны
Вы должны
Они должны

----------


## Milanya

Ты должен (должна) (depends on a gender of ты)

----------


## ironfist

Cool, I was trying to say должешь although it didn't sound right

----------


## Soft sign

_Должен_ is not a verb. It’s a short adjective. So it does not have person conjugation, it has only number and gender.  _sg. m._ до́лжен _sg. f._ должна́ _sg. n._ должно́ _pl._ должны́ 
Compare with: 
он бо́лен ‘he is ill’
она́ больна́ ‘shi is ill’
они/мы/вы больны́ ‘they/we/you are ill’
я бо́лен/больна́ ‘I am ill’
ты бо́лен/больна́ ‘you _(sg)_ are ill’ 
(The last two depend on the person’s gender.)

----------

